# NOOOOOO CLOWNS!!!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so someone on here thinks it's funny that I have a fear of clowns, I will not name names he knows who he is  Please, PLEASE do not send me clown pics, especially Pennywise from Stephen Kings, "IT" Is the ONLY book by him I couldn't get thru and I have a fear of sewers now too  hahahah that is all, carry on


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:hug: I promise no more clowns


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Krystal, I not mad atcha, I seriously *shiver* every time I see one, plus the Poltergist didn't help  Hugs girlie


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a teacher in high school that would flip out over clowns. His daughter said he was almost kidnapped my a man in a clown suit when he was young, so he wanted to punch all clowns in the face when he saw them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahhahaa sorry that's not funny but to see someone punch a clown inthe face, I am ALLLLLL about that


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You need to go on the Maury Povitch show and get some help for that lol! Your a clown Tye lmao!! JK girl


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah I have few fears in life, and clowns are one of them. No help needed, just please don't ever send me any,e ven on here, I will disown all of you  Ok j/k on the disowning part but yeah not funny, i will have nightmares for weeks


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I horrified of monkeys. Cartoon ones are ok and cute but real life monkeys and apes, no way! I won't get to close at the zoo. Something about their weird hands for feet is just too creepy. So not right.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahhaa Krystal, now that's funny, you should tat a mokey on you with the circle with the line thru it on ya somewhere


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

AH hahahahah, no way I won't put a monkey on me anywhere! Yuck!! lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok ok just giving ya grief, gonna find a pic to send to you 




























not really, I am just teasin


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO, pics don't really bother me to bad but to actually see a real life monkey is scary


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Monkeys are evil anywayz


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They totally are. We just watched the new planet of the apes movie, OMG I had nightmares after watching that movie. Freakin Scary!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I wanna see it but the others scared me enough  hahhaa yeah think I'll pass lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

You should watch it it was actually really good.

RISE OF THE PLANET OF THE APES (2011) - Watch Movies Online For Free on TubePlus


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't know you had the clown 'creep out' thing going Tye girl. No worries though, i won't tease you with it, that wouldn't be cool, maybe send you some big creepy crawly spider pics though..... ha ha ha

Clowns don't bug me, but Pennywise in IT was pretty messed up, saw the movie and read the book. 

Ok, back to work for me, no more clowning around... oops, sorry.. :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Krystal, I may but not sure  Thanks for the link 


Davo - lmaooo you are a mess. Go back to work and yeah Pennywise freaks me out big time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I really enjoyed it, I thought the story was phonominal


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

stop the monkey business right now....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Some parts we're so sad. I was like No wonder they flipped out!


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

Im in before someone puts a clown pic here, haha.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This is awsome!!! LOL I have a friend with a real fear of clowns and she gets pictures from me, pretty regular!!!!

BOOOO!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

kg420 said:


> I really enjoyed it, I thought the story was phonominal


It looks like it would be a great movie for sure 



DMTWI said:


> stop the monkey business right now....


I thought you were going to run down ROnald McDonald for me 



kg420 said:


> Some parts we're so sad. I was like No wonder they flipped out!


See that's what I'm saying, if you wanna jack with human nature then that's what ya get



save_HUTCH said:


> Im in before someone puts a clown pic here, haha.


lmaooooo Greg, don't start with me, NO CLOWNS, I will hunt you all down I swear 



OldFortKennels said:


> This is awsome!!! LOL I have a friend with a real fear of clowns and she gets pictures from me, pretty regular!!!!
> 
> BOOOO!!!!


OMG Andy don't you dare, lol. hahah is what I get for tellin people my fear of things


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

If you ONLY KNEW how hard it is for me NOT to post a pic on here! LOL

it makes my skin crawl just thinking of it and not doing it!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Andy, and you have NO idea how much I really appreciate you NOT doing so, Hugs, is good to see ya around agian


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> You need to go on the Maury Povitch show and get some help for that lol! Your a clown Tye lmao!! JK girl


Maury only does baby daddy shows now. I bet he could help if the clown was a suspected baby daddy though.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: OMG that made my day :hug:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoooo Goo, seriously, Maury is a joke now but you are right, maybe we should cll and tell him that ;D We need a show about clowns being baby daddies


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

OldFortKennels said:


> If you ONLY KNEW how hard it is for me NOT to post a pic on here! LOL
> 
> it makes my skin crawl just thinking of it and not doing it!!!!


Im fighting doing it to.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG you guys are terrible, ok Greg, do it I dare ya and see what happens, I will neg rep ya forever  hahaha j/k, thank you all for not posting pics though, i really do appreciate it. I swear when the person who started this sees this and I talk to him, I'm gonna cuss him


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

do not click.. 

http://www.eslteachersboard.com/webbbs/images/forum/pic69307.jpg


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

^Wahaha I hope she doesn't.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OOO Clint you are sooooooo gonna get it  I swear, I am NOT clickin on that but you shouldn't have posted, such a brat


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

curious arent ya.. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I did not read the whole thread but clowns totally freak me out! Clown dolls really do me in! LMAO


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree 100000% when we were growing up, there was always their rumor of a van filled with men who stole little kids. They were clowns from the waist up and nothing waist down. SOOO scary. and then poltergeist and IT totally locked me in as well Tye! YUCK YUCK YUCK and it sucks cause I was a clown for Halloween form like 3 years to 8 years old, lol. then I had to stop after the scary men who stole kids. We would have drills of screaming and meeting on the front steps whenever we saw a van. HA good times, lol good times.

I wanna check out the new movie, but am scared I wont see monkey's the same ever again. lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

cEElint said:


> curious arent ya.. lol


NOOOOO not int he least 



performanceknls said:


> I did not read the whole thread but clowns totally freak me out! Clown dolls really do me in! LMAO


Thank yoiu Lisa, I do not do clowns in the least, they are freaky and scary.



ames said:


> I agree 100000% when we were growing up, there was always their rumor of a van filled with men who stole little kids. They were clowns from the waist up and nothing waist down. SOOO scary. and then poltergeist and IT totally locked me in as well Tye! YUCK YUCK YUCK and it sucks cause I was a clown for Halloween form like 3 years to 8 years old, lol. then I had to stop after the scary men who stole kids. We would have drills of screaming and meeting on the front steps whenever we saw a van. HA good times, lol good times.
> 
> I wanna check out the new movie, but am scared I wont see monkey's the same ever again. lol


hahahah Amy I was a punkrocker for like 6 or 7 years straight, I just liked the bright hair  No clowns, NOT allowed. I wanna see the movie bout the monkies btu I don't ,lol


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

Who did it Tye? You just tell me and I'll ring his neck for ya!!!

Who would do such a thing? 

Whoever is doing it, please stop it! 
(I'd never do such a thing!! )


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG OMG Eagle, you are such a brat, and you KNOW who you are  I will spank him when I see him  And he knows it  I swear you are just too much and Loly and I are gonna beat you up


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG OMG Eagle, you are such a brat, and you KNOW who you are  I will spank him when I see him  And he knows it  I swear you are just too much and Loly and I are gonna beat you up


One problem: She's very posessive of me and don't like people getting close!
She wants all my attention, LOL.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha she will be on my side just watch  Gotta love possessiveness huh?/


----------

